

Building a web application from the ground up - truetaurus

What should be considered when building a website from the ground up? What process could be followed? What resources should be considered?
======
bsdpython
It starts with what you know. How much programming experience do you have?
What front and back end technologies do you know? What operating systems? Have
you built a dedicated server? Have you worked with cloud services? Is this
just for you as a side project are is it your work?

~~~
truetaurus
In terms of knowledge and experience I have that. I work doing a lot of php,
js, css/html and a little java.

Its more for my knowledge, and of course could turn into a side project. I am
just looking for tips and i guess frameworks and architectures that could help
me learn how a website is developed from the ground up

